# Safta + John Hess



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

what is safta and what has happend to john hess?


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

he was the guy that beat andy anderson in UFC 5


----------



## ace (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *he was the guy that beat andy anderson in UFC 5 *



He Got Smoked By Vitor Belfort
in The Hawian Super Brawl in Vitors 1st MMA Fight
And Has since Retierd.

U can Check Sher Dog for his Record.


----------



## JDenz (May 9, 2003)

This was posted somewhere else to Prim I already wrote the same thing lol.  Why is the guy suspended?


----------

